
Amazon faces boycott ahead of holidays as public discontent grows - rumcajz
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2018/dec/17/amazon-boycott-customers-holiday-shopping
======
Zanni
More accurate headline -- Amazon, which represents nearly half of all online
sales, is being boycotted by two individuals, Steven Shamrock and Laura Klein.

I realize that's not as catchy, and I know there are many on HN who are fed up
with Amazon for a number of reasons (especially counterfeit electronics), but
_damn_ this article is deceptive and thin.

